# Dr. W. Jean Dodds Latest Vaccination Schedule



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's absolutely fascinating. Scary that At 6 weeks of age, only 30% of puppies are protected but 100% are exposed to the virus at the vet clinic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am curious about her recommendations for Lepto which is low risk in CA.
What about other states? I know she says the vac is usually not the right one.

I am using a three year protocol for Gunner. Although his rabies is due at the same time. How far apart should I get his distemper/lepto/parvo vac from his rabies which is due in May?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for providing Dr. Dodd's most recent materials. I've read quite a bit of her writings and always appreciate her perspective.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

> I am using a three year protocol for Gunner. Although his rabies is due at the same time. How far apart should I get his distemper/lepto/parvo vac from his rabies which is due in May?


Everything I've read says 3-4 weeks apart with 4 weeks being optimal. I always try to space 4 weeks apart if possible.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

This is awesome! I look forward to seeing what the rabies challenge study will do in regards to the three year routine.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I am curious about her recommendations for Lepto which is low risk in CA.
> What about other states? I know she says the vac is usually not the right one


Speaking from experience here in Texas and having spent thousands of dollars treating a dog that contracted lepto from taking walks in his neighborhood, I absolutely recommend the lepto vaccination for anyone living in my area that has a dog spending anytime outside walking in the neighborhood or visiting their own backyard, since lepto is spread by wildlife in their urine. We almost lost him to this terrible disease. CA may not have many instances, but other areas of the country do have a lepto problem.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Counter point regarding the lepto vaccine: My dog almost died from the very first shot. Within hours of getting the shot, diarrhea set in. By the evening, he was sitting on his mat panting...I took his temp and it was seriously high. I put him on the bland diet, but he barely ate. The next morning, there was blood in his poop, so we rushed to the vet. They put him on an IV, gave me some meds and told me to monitor his temperature by the hour. 

If you do some googling about the vaccine, this reaction isn't totally uncommon. I decided that my dog wouldn't be getting the rest of the series. We have gone swimming and hiking since without problems.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Counter point regarding the lepto vaccine: My dog almost died from the very first shot. Within hours of getting the shot, diarrhea set in. By the evening, he was sitting on his mat panting...I took his temp and it was seriously high. I put him on the bland diet, but he barely ate. The next morning, there was blood in his poop, so we rushed to the vet. They put him on an IV, gave me some meds and told me to monitor his temperature by the hour.
> 
> If you do some googling about the vaccine, this reaction isn't totally uncommon. I decided that my dog wouldn't be getting the rest of the series. We have gone swimming and hiking since without problems.


My vet is 99.9% sure it was the lepto that caused the severe reaction in my KayCee. Shehad noproblemwt her puppy vax nor her first annuals, but that second set of annuals at 2 1/2 almost killed her. We had been the last ones in that Good Friday. When I saw her acting strange I wentt her and her eyes were swolln almost shut, she had lumps that looked like pencil erasers under the skin n her muzze, and I could feel the heat coming from her.

I got the doggy thermoment and when I rolled her over to take her temp, her tummy was one thick fire endgine red hive. Her temp was 106.9. Gave her benadryl and put call into my vet's answering service. While waiting on return call we wrapped in her wet towel and poured cool (not cool) water over it.

Seem like an hour before got a return call from his wife, but was moe like 5 minutes. Long story shorrt, answering service had paged him at church. He didn't have our numbe so called hsi wife and toer her to call and tell us to get KayCee to hospital (about a mile from ourhouse) and he would meet us there. He was there when we got there.

He gave her injections and we waite til her temp dropped to either 102 or 103 I do't remember for sure now. He was ure it was the lepto, but wrote in huge lettes on the cover of her chart RABIES ONLY. Said that was the only ax she was to get except bordetello if we boarded her) unless there was a severe outbreak of one of the disease.

Aslo, Texa law for rabies is every 3 years, but the state lets each county and ach city make it's own rulles and both our couny and our little town say every year. My vet bucked city and county and said it would be every 3 years for KayCee and if I was given any problems about it, send them to him. 

Three years later there was an outbreak of distemper and we talke dit over and decided to go ahead and give her a distemper booster. I took her in early she got th injection and thy kept her in ICU at no charge to keep an eye on her.  She was fine. But that was it for her. When I lost her 8 yrs. 9 months she had 1 distemper vax and 2 rabies since she was 2 1/2.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> I am using a three year protocol for Gunner. Although his rabies is due at the same time. How far apart should I get his distemper/lepto/parvo vac from his rabies which is due in May?


http://www.marvistavet.com/html/vaccination_options_prevention.html

*It should be noted that giving vaccine more frequently than every 2 weeks will cause interference between the two vaccines and neither can be expected to be effective. This includes giving vaccines for different infections. Vaccines should be spaced 2-4 weeks apart.*​


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

JeanninePC99 said:


> If you do some googling about the vaccine, this reaction isn't totally uncommon.


JeanniePC99,

A while ago, I posted a thread with quotes from and links to authoritative sources on the Leptospira Vaccines if you and anyone else is interested: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=36290&highlight=leptospira .

Kris


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Over the last few years my vet office has too has cut back on vaccinations. However she still prefers to do the distemper every three years (after the 1 year old booster shot) as well as the state required 3 year rabies vaccination. All other she does not do, unless patient requested.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My vet told me m,any vets do not want to give up the income that "yearly vax" brng in. That is why they insisted on giving vax every year, even knowing they are got for 3 years.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I went back and poked around another (unrelated) forum where I post and found a thread I started back when Baxter got that lepto shot and the thread I wrote about it was titled "I think I'm breaking up with my vet." 

Now that I'm thinking about all of this again and the fact that Baxter's birthday is around the corner (2 years old!), I'm thinking of finally making good on that thought and switching vets. Mine are to quick to medicate and it makes me uncomfortable.

Plus, Baxter's father and some of his brothers go to another vet who is nearby. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> My vet told me m,any vets do not want to give up the income that "yearly vax" brng in. That is why they insisted on giving vax every year, even knowing they are got for 3 years.


3 Goldens,

Actually, the MLV's for distemper, hepatitis and parvo have scientifically proven *minimum *durations of immunity of 7 years. Dog owners should be aware that the vaccine labels for distemper, hepatitis, and parvo do not reflect their scientifically proven durations of immunity, which The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *(accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm) state on Page 18 that: “We now know that booster injections are of no value in dogs already immune, and immunity from distemper infection and vaccination lasts for a minimum of 7 years based on challenge studies and up to 15 years (a lifetime) based on antibody titer.” They further state that hepatitis and parvovirus vaccines have been proven to protect for a minimum of 7 years by challenge and up to 9 and 10 years based on antibody count. 

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

Here is some very revealing information from Colorado State regarding the pharmaceutical companies' recommendations for annual vaccines. The following quote is from the Small Animal Vaccination Protocols of the Colorado State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences and is accessible at: 

http://www.geocities.com/kremersark/CSAP.html The USDA requires challenge data two weeks after last vaccination for licensure for all vaccines (except rabies). The USDA does not require titers or challenge data at one year for any vaccine except for rabies vaccines. *Manufacturers yearly vaccine recommendations are arbitrary for all but rabies vaccines. *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

JeanninePC99 said:


> I went back and poked around another (unrelated) forum where I post and found a thread I started back when Baxter got that lepto shot and the thread I wrote about it was titled "I think I'm breaking up with my vet."
> Maybe it's time.


JeanninePC99,

If you're considering a homeopathic/holistic veterinarian, you can do an online search for one near you at these links: American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association http://www.holisticvetlist.com/, Academy of Veterinary Homeopathy http://www.theavh.org/referral/index.php .

Kris


----------



## grlove (Mar 27, 2015)

Any recommendations about getting the Lyme vaccine in New Jersey?


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Lyme is *not* one of the core vaccines recommended by the American Animal Hospital Association & there are risks associated with it. Because it is a killed vaccine, the Lyme vaccine must also be administered annually.

After getting Lyme twice myself, I asked Dr. Schultz about whether or not my dogs should be getting the vaccine. He advised me that there was far more risk associated with the Lyme vaccine than there was with the antibiotics to treat the disease if the dogs contracted Lyme.

So, I opted to not vaccinate against Lyme. None of my dogs ever tested positive for Lyme. One of my dogs, Butter, did contract anaplasmosis, another tick-borne disease, at the age of 7.

Below is from Dr. Allen Schoen: Lyme Disease: Fact from Fiction - Dr. Allen Schoen – Holistic Integrative Veterinary Healthcare 

_"There is a great deal of controversy concerning the dog Lyme vaccine. There is a great debate about how well they actually work as well as potential side effects. There are publications concerning its safety, but the researchers only look 24 hours after the vaccine reaction. Research at Cornell University veterinary school brings up some suspicion that there may be potential long term side effects of the vaccine, though nothing is certain. These side effects may vary from rheumatoid arthritis and all the major symptoms of lyme disease to acute kidney failure. Though nothing is definitively documented, I personally am very cautious and do not recommend vaccinating for Lyme disease even though it is so epidemic here.. Many veterinary schools and major veterinary centers do not recommend the vaccine for the same concern regarding potential side effects. I have seen all the symptoms of Lyme disease in dogs four to eight weeks after the vaccine and when I sent the western blot test to Cornell, it shows no evidence of the disease, only evidence of the dog having been vaccinated, yet the dog shows all the classic symptoms of the disease. There is a second generation dog vaccine out that claims that it does not have any of the side effects, however, I still remain cautious. In addition, there is a question of how well it works. Until more safety and decreased risk of side effects and efficacy are demonstrated, I suggest holding off and weighing the risk/benefit ration in your particular situation."

_


----------

